# Celebrating Cookie's 13th b-day!!



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

My Golden just turned 13 years old! Im very happy for her!! She got a nice meat "cake", it lasted only 5 seconds! Boy do they love eating!!

Here's the video :




Bye and hope all senior goldies are doing fine!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

happy 13th b-day!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cookie !! 13 looks good on you


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! A whole pound of ground beef just for you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cookie, I hope you have a wonderful day sweetie. My Barnaby also turns 13 on the 11th Aug, so nice to share an August birthday!!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Awe - happy birthday Cookie!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You look beautiful Miss Cookie, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Happy Birthday Cookie, I hope you have a wonderful day sweetie. My Barnaby also turns 13 on the 11th Aug, so nice to share an August birthday!!


Amazing!!! Congrats on your Barnaby!!  Its really nice to know that another Aug 2000 Golden is still going strong!!! Happy B-Day in advance Barnaby!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much, I have been hoping someone would post to say they had a golden also born in august 2000!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday to your beautiful Cookie.

Wishing her many more happy healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful Cookie!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 13th Birthday, Cookie! You're such a cute girl and I loved your video! 

arty2::drummer::banana:


----------



## Santi (Aug 2, 2013)

Goldens R Great said:


> Happy 13th Birthday, Cookie! You're such a cute girl and I loved your video!
> 
> arty2::drummer::banana:


Thanks!!!!


----------

